# "Teamspeak Fails" Kritik an der Auswahl der Fremdbeiträge



## DerNeko (20. August 2012)

Hallo Buffed-Redaktion

Als sonst eher still mitlesender User habe ich mir nun extra die Mühe gemacht, mich zu registrieren um hier meinen Senf zu einem aktuellen Beitrag abzulassen. Es geht dabei um den "Fremdbeitrag" von "Games Aktuell": 
*"Wenn ich groß bin, will ich Supporter werden!" Brandneue Teamspeak-Fails im Video-Special eingetroffen!*

Wer die Videos gesehen hat, brauch das folgende nicht zwingend zu lesen und darf bis zum Wort *"Pflaume"* springen

In dem Beitrag werden vermeintlich lustige Teamspeak Mitschnitte präsentiert. Inhalt des ersten ist ein Bewerbungsgespräch eines Clans, bei dem Sinn und Zweck der Veranstaltung zu sein scheint, die Überlegenheit der Intelligenz der Befragenden zu beweisen. Das gelingt auch, denn das "Opfer" der Show ist ein 15 Jähriger. Da brauch es keinen Einstein um die armen Jungen dumm aussehen zu lassen. Sorry, aber das ist eine Art von Humor die mir nicht nur nicht liegt, sondern die ich auch eher unangebracht finde. Doch dazu am Ende mehr. Zum zweiten Beitrag

Im zweiten Meilenstein seriöser Games Berichterstattung, geht es um einen Schüler (23), der offensichtlich Fehlerverhalten in der Schule an den Tag gelegt hat. Seine Mutter bekommt das in Form eines Briefes zu hören und konfrontiert ihren Sohn, verständlicher Weise, eher erboßt. Was dann folgt ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich ein Armutzeugnis. Den Mithörern im Ts fehlt nicht nur der Anstand weg zu hören, nein sie nehmen das Ganze auch noch auf. Ergebnis: ein halbgarer Mitschnitt eines üblichen Mutter-Sohn-Streitgesprächs, gewürzt mit ein paar Respektlosigkeiten und abgerundet mit dem Gegacker der Zuhörenden.

Nun zur *Pflaume*
Ich lese hier gern und viel News und Kommentare. Zumeist sind die Redaktionellen-Beiträge gut, sehr aktuell, treffend und unterhaltsam. Mir ist bewusst, dass der betreffende Beitrag aus einer anderen Redaktion stammt, und deshalb eine Gewisse Ausnahme ist. Aber das? Dieser Beitrag bewegt sich journalistisch etwa auf dem Niveau eines "Frauentausch". Simpelster Humor auf Kosten anderer und fragwürdiges Verhalten am laufenden Band. 15 jährige veräppeln? Seine Mutter beschimpfen? Bei privaten Unterhaltungen nicht weghören sondern lachend auf Record drücken? Ehrlich? Sowas finde ich auf Youtube und Co. persönlich schon unschön, aber dort ist der User selbst für seinen Stuss verantwortlich und niemand trifft eine Auswahl.
Mit ist bewusst, dass ihr vermutlich keinen direkten Einfluss auf die Auswahl der "gefeaturten" Fremdbeiträge habt, aber wollt ihr sowas auf eurer Hauptseite? Das ist einfacher schwacher Humor, ohne jegliche Relevanz oder einen Hauch von Anspruch. Das tut auch dem Ansehen der eigenen Seite nicht gut, wenn man so etwas unter normale Beiträge streut. Selbst wenn es andere erstellen, gibt man dem Ganzen mit der Veröffentlichung auf der eigenen Seite zumindest seine indirekte Zustimmung und wirft damit ein schlechtes Licht auf den eigen journalistischen Anspruch. Das könnt ihr meines Erachtens nach einfach besser.

Schlusswort:
Dieser Beitrag ist einfach "schwach". Über Humor lässt sich ja streiten und bestimmt lacht sogar irgendwer über den Inhalt. Aber was in diesen Videos vorgelebt wird ist es einfach nicht wert, auf eurer Seite einen Platz zu finden. Solltet ihr meine Punkte nicht nachvollziehen können, tut es mit sehr Leid. Ich will hier nicht den kleinlichen Nörgler mimen. Mir ist bewusst, dass das Gezeigte heute für einige wenige gängig geworden ist. Aber ich finde einfach, dass man sich als "seriöse" (ja unschönes Wort aber man wills ja dann doch ein bißchen sein) Games-Redaktion von sowas distanzieren bzw. einen Bogen darum machen sollte. Der Verfasser des Ganzen (hier vermeide ich mal bewusst den Begriff Redakteur) zeigt hier, wie man Games-Journalismus in die absolute Bedeutungslosigkeit führt. Da dabei zu sein, habt ihr, finde ich, einfach nicht nötig/verdient.


----------



## Dandeloo (20. August 2012)

Hallo,

danke für Deine ausführliche und gut formulierte Kritik. Der Beitrag wurde auf einer unserer Schwesterseiten veröffentlicht und bei buffed.de verlinkt. Er stammt also nicht aus der buffed-Redaktion. Die dortige Community sieht so etwas entspannter. Du hast aber Recht, dass dieser Beitrag hier nicht gut aufgehoben ist. Wir werden in Zukunft darauf achten, dass diese Art der Beiträge nicht mehr verlinkt werden.

Liebe Grüße aus der Redaktion,
Simon


----------



## Ogil (21. August 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt trifft das auf fast alle "Artikel" gleicher Quelle zu. Unlustige Sommerlochfueller mit Schenkelklopfgarantie - wenn man denn 12 ist. Der heutige Beitrag passt da auch gut dazu...


----------



## Tikume (21. August 2012)

Unlustig - vielleicht. Journalistische Leistung im Tiefflug - absolut.

Aber ich sehe keinen Grund daraus so ein dickes Ei zu machen mit dem moralischen Zeigefinger.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. August 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Unlustig - vielleicht. Journalistische Leistung im Tiefflug - absolut.
> 
> Aber ich sehe keinen Grund daraus so ein dickes Ei zu machen mit dem moralischen Zeigefinger.



Ist es aber nicht etwas "zwiespältig", wenn man Beiträge verlinkt, deren Inhalte aus Dingen bestehen, die hier ausdrücklich durch die Nettiquette als unerwünscht definiert sind?


----------



## Tikume (21. August 2012)

Welche Punkte der Netiquette meinst Du?


----------

